# Selling Our 2007 28Krs



## tuckerroo (Mar 29, 2007)

As much as we've enjoyed the 28KRS Kargoroo the past 3 summers, we just don't have time to ride and camp right now, so we are selling our 28KRS, we've already sold the 2 four wheelers, so now it's time for the camper.

It's located in Utica, KY (right outside Owensboro, KY)

We have an asking price of $19,500 OBO.

I've got all the info and tons of pictures posted on our blog here: Camper Blog & Info

If you have any further questions, just let me know or I can be emailed at [email protected], or contact my husband, Ben at 270-339-9980.

Thanks!!


----------



## tuckerroo (Mar 29, 2007)

It's still for sale and I've convinced my husband to ask $18,000 now.

We are in North Western Kentucky outside of Owensboro.


----------



## scout (Jul 10, 2010)

tuckerroo said:


> It's still for sale and I've convinced my husband to ask $18,000 now.
> 
> We are in North Western Kentucky outside of Owensboro.


Would you consider less?


----------



## tuckerroo (Mar 29, 2007)

scout said:


> It's still for sale and I've convinced my husband to ask $18,000 now.
> 
> We are in North Western Kentucky outside of Owensboro.


Would you consider less?
[/quote]

I'm willing to talk! Feel free to email me direct at [email protected] if you are interested in discussing.


----------

